# My computer freezes, please help!



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

good afternoon, at random my computer sometimes freezes, this includes: screen, mouse, keyboard and after a while sound too. The only thing I can do to fix this is to shut my system down and restart again. This problem started happening more and more, but the weird thing is when I completely reset my computer to factory settings and reinstalled windows it's happening less. My question to you right now is what could my problem be?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would recommend resetting Windows 10. See the following link
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

I have already resetted my Windows, as I explained in my post above. My guesses were something with having to update my Bios since my computer is fairly new?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounded like you ran a factory reset and not a reset of Win 10. I would recommend the next step to do a clean install of Windows 10.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

( I completely reset my computer to factory settings and reinstalled windows ) I also ran tests on my computer in commandprompt. And the windows installation was clean, but thanks for your response. What I have tried was update my Bios to a more recent version and the problem hasn't happend just yet. ill keep you guys updated. Ill let you guys know if it happends again within 3 days


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sorry for the misunderstanding. I just wanted make sure we ruled that out first. I hope updating the bios helps but that doesn’t usually resolve those type of problems. Let us know if we can help if you still have issues.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

okay so the problem started happening again, but instead of my computer being unable to do anything and me having to shut down the system, it freezes for 1 to 3 seconds and then it starts acting normal again. I am really out of ideas at the moment, maybe you have some more suggestions?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you do a clean install of Windows or reinstall over existing? Have you tried running it in Safe mode to see if the problem continues. If so, then you probably have a hardware issue and we need to start troubleshooting for that.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

I did a clean install of Windows, and no I haven't tried running it in Safe mode. I do know the problem tends to happen alot in loading screens & while browsering. I am a gamer, but once the first loading screen in a game is over it doesn't tend to happen.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you tried clearing your browsers cache, history and cookies or tried other browsers to see if the problem persist? I recommend downloading and running CCleaner to clean your browser or browsers all up. Make sure you understand and only select the items you want it to remove before running.

http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Please download Speccy and use the following instructions to post your results so I can get a better idea about your system

*Sharing your Speccy data with someone else*
The information found by Speccy is invaluable when diagnosing issues, or just showing off how cool your new rig is.

Luckily there are 2 ways you can take a Snapshot of your computer and share this with someone else:

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy and this can be emailed to whoever you like. Note the person will need to also have Speccy installed to open this file.

2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like. The person will not need to install Speccy. Note, for your security, there are a few settings that are not included in the published information, and we delete them all after 30 days.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/d1UaMz3FaOxAYhYq8st5U3d

here you go buddy, hope this will give you a better idea, btw also cleared my browsers completely with cc cleaner. Will keep giving you heads up. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks. I don’t really see any issues with your system. Have you noticed any change after running ccleaner? A few other thoughts. Have checked your processes to see if you have any high CPU usage? Have you updated your graphics driver or any other drivers to the latest?Have you installed any new programs lately that may be causing an issue?


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

there was no change after using cc cleaner the problem continued the happen. Even more actually, but I figured out something that made the problem worse atleast. When I was charging my phone the problem happend like every 3-5 minutes instead of once in a while. and ive updated all my drivers to the latest version so that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

also whenever my screen freezes the temperature around my HDMI cable (which goes towards the screen) seems to be surrounded by alot of heat.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am Sorry to hear. I don’t think CCleaner would have made anything worse. That is very strange that charging your phone makes it worse. My only thought is if the USB port or cable is causing some kind of power surge. Have you tried in different ports and USB Charge cables? 

To rule out any issues with your graphics card it might be worth removing and testing with the integrated graphic card.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Since you mentioned the temperature is pretty hot around the hdmi cable. Have you checked your systems temperature? Are you running enough fans to cool properly?


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

ofcourse CCleaner aint the problem, but the other thing I changed was charging my phone and when I stopped charging it. It was happening less. So what I am going to do now is play around with the sockets. And no ive not tried that stuff yet. I will get onto it as my next step. ill update you tomorrow


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

umm, all the system temperatures seems to be normal / low untill the moment it freezes then it becomes very warm / slightly hot.


----------



## Softae (Nov 6, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Have you tried clearing your browsers cache, history and cookies or tried other browsers to see if the problem persist? I recommend downloading and running CCleaner download to clean your browser or browsers all up. Make sure you understand and only select the items you want it to remove before running.
> 
> http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I face slow PC performance and I have installed Ccleaner on my PC.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Datskills said:


> umm, all the system temperatures seems to be normal / low untill the moment it freezes then it becomes very warm / slightly hot.


I wonder if you are having issues with any of your fans or something causing your computer to get overheated. Please see the link below on different ways to monitor your temperate

https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/ever-wonder-what-temperature-your-cpu-is-running-at/


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Softae said:


> Thanks a lot, I face slow PC performance and I have installed Ccleaner on my PC.


Are you needing additional help?


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

thanks, ive ran some tests and my temperature is completely fine. I just got an error messages saying something about '' lost connection with rendering device '' ? maybe that will have something to do with crashing?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you doing a lot of gaming and this is when you have this issue. Most of my research points me to this problem when gaming and the solution seems to be to under clock their video cards


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

yes, this problem is happening mostly when I am gaming, especially in loading screens. barely when the game is done loading. but I am always in discord/teamspeak too. Today I didn't crash once. We might've gotten some progress here !! and how does one underclock their video card?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay then you might try changing some of the settings on the card. See the following video it seems to offer some good advice


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

I will update you with further results once ive ran the computer for a while, atleast it hasn't frozen in a while now so that's positive! once again thanks for all the trouble in helping me


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not quite sure if it may be an update from microsoft that is causing your problem.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordon...versary-update-crashes-problems/#3bc290a47195


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

how do I know for sure its the microsoft update? where can I check if that exact update is installed? and what version is that? Please could you further explain yourself? besides if this is the case how would I solve my problem? because I cant go back to an earlier version since there is no earlier installation, thanks in advance!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

It depends what version of W10 you have.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

texasbullet said:


> It depends what version of W10 you have.


windows 10 pro


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Datskills said:


> I will update you with further results once ive ran the computer for a while, atleast it hasn't frozen in a while now so that's positive! once again thanks for all the trouble in helping me


You are welcome. Please keep me updated.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

@dckeks when I started underclocking the system, it hasn't been forcing me to shut down my pc yet. my screen laggs for upto 10 seconds and then becomes normal again!!
I see this as progress. what do you suggest I should do now?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah it sounds like you are making progress. I️ am not sure, I️ would probably keep modifying the settings a little at a time until it keeps working better


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What games are you playing. Seems like it happens more with some games more then others


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

overwatch & heroes of the storm & world of warcraft


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.howtogeek.com/236195/how-to-find-out-which-build-and-version-of-windows-10-you-have/

Is it 1709?
Provide us with your computers make and serial number or service tag number.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay seems like they are quite of few similar complaints for Overwatch especially. See the following link and maybe you will find something in there that will be helpful


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

https://eu.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/17615272701


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

it's version 1709 indeed


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

Dckeks ive read upon the same stuff as you and it seems that underclocking my graphics card has worked very well for me. I didn't get a screen freeze today. Except for one rendering error in Overwatch, but that game doesn't mean alot to me anyways. I am already happy with all the progress we made together! I will let you know if the problem returns to me. As for now I am very happy and mark this problem as solved.

though what I am very interested in is what is wrong with windows version 1709, I would like to get some more information on that! thanks for thinking with us texasbullet!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay that sounds great. I will await any feedback on The Windows 1709 as well


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Just to be cleared...are you having computer freezes for any websites, programs etc or is it when you are playing games.


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

the things im running while on the computer are, Discord - Teamspeak - Battle.net Client + whichever game I am playing and on browser just youtube & hotmail & facebook


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Did your computer came with W10 already installed?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

UPDATE: I just did a minor test on W10 on my desktop. I had downloaded all updates and was scanning my computer for any viruses and my computer crashed on me. I restarted it, turned off automatic updates, uninstalled update KB4043961, used Microsoft edge and Internet explorer and did a test on youtube and got the video with a lot of pixels. Installed Google Chrome and that worked fine on me. Up to the meantime I have had no crashes up to now (knock on wood).


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

no, I recently bought my windows 10 literally one week ago


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you give us your computer brand and serial number or service tag number.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

What kind of power supply do you have? Is it a built PC? Or a name brand?


----------



## Datskills (Nov 3, 2017)

it's a build pc so it doesn't have a brand. I have a powersupply that is 650W, but the pc aint completely shutting down / freezing anymore only temporary freezes. Could it then be the powersupply?


----------



## bahar12 (Nov 14, 2017)

There are many reason for computer freeze, Some are below pointed/

Hardware Misconfiguration
Insufficient RAM
Driver Issues
Operating System Issues
Excess Heating Up
Too Many Apps Running
BIOS Settings
Power Issues
External Devices 
Mostly it happen Insufficient RAM Driver Issues and Local System High Disk, So there are no one fix, You should try manually, I can suggest you proper guide will fix high disk issue which also solved my freezing problem.


----------



## shay01 (Dec 12, 2017)

bahar12 said:


> There are many reason for computer freeze, Some are below pointed/
> 
> Hardware Misconfiguration
> Insufficient RAM
> ...


I've had similar problems but you've given me some ideas as to why my PC continues to be slow and freeze often. I'll consider these points and try to find a solution.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Have you no warranty, guarantee at all?
Most (even refurbs) will come with at least 30 to 90 day warranty.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Datskills said:


> it's a build pc so it doesn't have a brand. I have a powersupply that is 650W, but the pc aint completely shutting down / freezing anymore only temporary freezes. Could it then be the powersupply?


If it is a W10 computer then I think the problem is with an update from Microsoft. I have had the same problems including W7. Once I removed the latest updates my computer started running a little bit better.


----------

